# Hard to shift into any gear



## mitchellnelson (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a 2001 Maxima SE with 5 speed and 78000 miles. I just had a new clutch put in with new master and slave clutch cylinders and new tubing. The reason for it was that the slave cylinder was leaking oil without me knowing and one day I couldn't shift. Anyway now that I have the car back, it is very hard to put the car into first gear especially while waiting at a traffic light. Even harder when the A/C is on. It will only go into first (relatively) easy when the car is slightly moving such as 1 - 2 miles per hour. In addition while the car is not moving it hard to put move the shifter into all the other gears except reverse (that actually works well after the master and slave cylinder was replaced). While moving everything works fine. I brought it back twice to the shop that put the clutch in and they bled the hydraulic lines and adjusted the clutch pedal. Still the same problem and the shop mechanics cannot figure out what's happening. The shifter was working properly before the hydraulic oil leaked out and before the new clutch was put in. Properly meaning that while the car was moving over 2 or 3 miles per hour I cannot put it in first. But while stopped I can put it any gear very easy with almost no effort (of course the clutch pedal depressed). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

your clutch is still somewhat engaged.
it's either that the slave cylinder isn't pushing the level all the way, or the throwout bearing is damaged. I've seen both happen.

considering that the hydraulic part of the slave cyl let go and then the problem started after it was replaced, I would put my money on their still being air in the system somewhere after the replacement.
bleed it again and see what happens.


----------



## mitchellnelson (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Did they put some ridiculous weight gear oil in there?


----------



## mitchellnelson (Sep 18, 2005)

*Gear Oil*

Don't know. I will be bringing car in on Monday. I will let you know what the outcome is.


----------



## mitchellnelson (Sep 18, 2005)

*Addendum*

This is an addendum to the original message:
I brought the car back to the shop that put in a new clutch, slave cylinder, master cylider and tube and they flushed and put in new hydraulic fluid and bleed it. It now works most of the time. My guess is that the master or most likely slave cylinder is not functioning properly. Any other guesses before I bring the car to the Nissan dealer form which I bought it from and they charge me my right arm and left leg.


----------

